# Narrabeen Lakes



## RP243 (Feb 21, 2011)

Often utilising the lakes for trying new techniques or when the weather is sub par. being such an easy spot to access and catch flatties i have always wondered if the fish are ok to eat from the lake? Im sure people do but i have always suspected that it is likely to get runoff from Kimbriki Tip.

Thoughts? comments? or experiences?


----------



## RP243 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry Bertros. looks as though your interest will go un satiated.


----------



## Brenos (Dec 10, 2012)

Hay mate,
I have fished out of Narra lakes for the past 30 years. I have been eating flatties out of there for 25 years.
Back 5 years ago, me and the old man went for a flick at our local spot on the flats near the boat sheds. Court 3 flatties in quick succession and decided we had enough for dinner that night. Bled, cleaned and taken home. Had them for dinner that night, just the flatties on there own, under the grill with a bit of butter, beautiful. 
By 6am the next morning both me the old man and mum were throwing our guts up. All went to the docs to find we all had food poisoning.
From that day till today, not a flattie has been eaten out of Narra. Just catch and release now lol. Have you ever noticed how much it stinks at dead low?

Brendan


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I know it's tidal, but I've often wondered whether the upper part of the lake get the full effect (affect?) of tide.

I like fishing it, but I wouldn't eat too much from it, too urban.


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

i fish narra lakes all the time it gets tidal at the back of the lakes iv been eating flaties out of there since i was a kid theres nothing wrong with eating flaties out of the lakes unless the entrance is closed ,if the entrance is closed to b safe i would only cacth and release fish from the lakes i would b more concerned eating fish out of sydney habour then the lakes ,the habour has seriuos storm water runoffs , and there ar signs evrywhere only to eat 150gram of fsh fer month out of the habour . only thing i do in narra lake is i do an inspection i look into the mouth and gills of flathead and if they have somthing like a worm sticking to there gills or mouths thro them back dont eat them ,but saying this i never come across with flatties with worms in there mouth or gills i hope this has helped .


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

bit of a worry I never considered pollution there

Smigel


----------

